# Cyclists - don't you love 'em ......



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Watch out, I'm coming through .......






:surprise: :surprise: :surprise: :surprise:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I live at the bottom of a long fairly steep hill. The road is single lane each way and the verge is grass. The speed bikers (of all persuasions), with and without headgear, go down this hill is scary. A fall and it would be tickets. Oblivious to all dangers!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You clearly don’t understand the “rules” do you??

Let me explain..........

A cyclist (in his own mind) can do NO wrong, petty rules and regulations, like traffic lights, are for CAR drivers only.

There, NOW do you understand?
.
Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I cringe when I see them zooming between stationary cars in a traffic jam. One door and they could be cut in two. Well almost.

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

>:crying:Yeah but they're so fit, so enviromental, and all that lycra!! 
The rest of us are but mere mortals to these wheeled god's. Do not impede their stately progress or risk the death of a hundred tongue lashes.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

And car and motorhome drivers are so perfect. Not! I ride a push bike and a scooter as well as a car and a motorhome and I Can assure you I dont think you can go out on two wheels and not have some kind of incident or near death experience caused by either a careless four wheel vehicle driver or more likely an inconsiderate one.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I cringe when I see them zooming between stationary cars in a traffic jam. One door and they could be cut in two. Well almost.
> 
> Ray.


That's how I feel about zoomers on the pavements or even on those dual purpose paths in France. One misstep, rightly or wrongly, and I'll be a goner!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think the vote is against you there Barry. Two wheels brings out the Evil Knievel in the most mild mannered driver.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Barry - even I don't think you're daft enough to go straight through a red light at a busy junction on two wheels like he did.

But, if he had got knocked off his bike, he was on the main road to the Royal Hospital, the Ambulance and resuscitation medics would have soon been on the scene.

Mind you, it might have taken a lot longer to find a hospital bed for him .......


:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

here we go again - all cyclists are bad. ffs - get a grip people. yes, there are a few idiots out there who do not adhere to the rules and think they can get away with jumping red lights, riding on pavements etc etc etc but they are the minority, not the majority. just as you get similar idiots in cars, motorhomes, trucks etc - there are idiots all around.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> here we go again - all cyclists are bad. ffs - get a grip people. yes, there are a few idiots out there who do not adhere to the rules and think they can get away with jumping red lights, riding on pavements etc etc etc but they are the minority, not the majority. just as you get similar idiots in cars, motorhomes, trucks etc - there are idiots all around.


Exactly my point. There isnt a disproportionate amount of idiots on two wheels to the percentage of idiots on four wheels yet its always the cyclists and sometimes motorcyclists that seem to get the flack.

The bloke in the video ran a red light the difference is that he is more likely to kill himself than someone doing the same in a BMW.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Cyclist, I'm not talking about the serious cyclist just the normal out for a days fresh air type, should all be made to wear bright colours for motorists to see them clearly and ring their bell when approaching a pedestrian from behind on a cycle path. :serious:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> You clearly don't understand the "rules" do you??
> 
> Let me explain..........
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

As one who has observed ALL forms of road users over the years I have to say that, in my view/experience the one group who regularly break the rules and assume they have the right to do EXACTLY what they want, when they want are...............

CERTAIN cyclists!! 

How many times do you see a car driver deliberately ignore red traffic lights, no entry signs, people on pedestrian crossings, riding at break-neck speed on pavements shouting at pedestrians to get out of THEIR way and generally adopting the “I am a CYCLIST, therefore I care for the environment and fluffy bunnies, so everyone else should defer to MY obvious superiority and GET OUT OF MY WAY!

To be fair to Barry, as a motorcyclist I must agree with some of his comments in respect of how other motorists treat two wheeled road users BUT having seen some of his on bike video’s he does bring some of the grief upon himself looking at the speed he travels and the manner of his riding (sometimes, not always Barry! ) 

Even worse though are the lunatic motorcyclist, some of THEIR antics are nothing short of brain dead stupid. I have a pal who is a paramedic first responder, he calls them mobile organ donors!

Andy


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's one I did earlier to help balance up the argument -






:surprise: :surprise: :surprise: :surprise:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

if you wish to be enlightened about the problem that many cyclists face from motorists then take a look at (or subscribe to) road.cc - a cycling website. it runs a "Near miss of the day" video which is a daily collection of videos taken by cyclists (usually with a headcam) of them being close passed/knocked off by drivers.

to save you time - here's a search link to a series of them - http://road.cc/search/near miss of the day

I'm no way defending or condoning the antics of the idiot cyclists who give us a bad name, but I just don't understand why motorists "think" we are all the same. we are not.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> As one who has observed ALL forms of road users over the years I have to say that, in my view/experience the one group who regularly break the rules and assume they have the right to do EXACTLY what they want, when they want are...............
> 
> CERTAIN cyclists!!
> 
> ...


It's a fair cop. 

You have to understand though that the sheer power of a Honda Vision 110cc is sometimes unstoppable! Well if you don't ring it's neck coming down the mountain you have no chance of getting up the other side. 

I'm not a hooligan on a push bike though but that's mainly down to the fact that my legs don't work properly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> And car and motorhome drivers are so perfect. Not! I ride a push bike and a scooter as well as a car and a motorhome and I Can assure you I dont think you can go out on two wheels and not have some kind of incident or near death experience caused by either a careless four wheel vehicle driver or more likely an inconsiderate one.


Whilst that may be true Barry, so many of these lycra clad heroes have a death wish, If I upset any cyclists on here tough, if you are law abiding, fine, go have a word with other cyclists before somebody's bumper does...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> here we go again - all cyclists are bad. ffs - get a grip people. yes, there are a few idiots out there who do not adhere to the rules and think they can get away with jumping red lights, riding on pavements etc etc etc but they are the minority, not the majority. just as you get similar idiots in cars, motorhomes, trucks etc - there are idiots all around.


Sorry FB, it is not a few, it is the majority round here, so bad Lees spent £11m to build cycleways which these thickos choose to ignore, and yes you do see the "odd" vehicle jump a light, cyclists, if there is a light to jump it's 50/50 if they will or not.

I am not a cyclist anymore, I chose life, it just is not a safe hobby anymore, and a group of cyclists is worse than a tractor if you come up behind them on a B road.

Time to have them tax and insure themselves, and show a reg number so you can report these idiots.

Do I hate cyclists, fraid so, (as I do anyone who does stupid things on the road) I see one I see a problem, as people they are probably okay, but something happens, maybe it's that seat, dunno, but they are loonatics being out there at all.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was on the tourist bus in Cordoba this afternoon and watched a cyclist go through not one red light, but 2 on a roundabout - closely followed by a police car, which turned off after the 1st red, obviously not interested.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sorry FB, it is not a few, it is the majority round here, so bad Lees spent £11m to build cycleways which these thickos choose to ignore, and yes you do see the "odd" vehicle jump a light, cyclists, if there is a light to jump it's 50/50 if they will or not.
> 
> I am not a cyclist anymore, I chose life, it just is not a safe hobby anymore, and a group of cyclists is worse than a tractor if you come up behind them on a B road.
> 
> ...


We have loads of cyclists around here now Kev as its now into the tourist season. I cant remember ever seeing any of them do anything stupid. I can see why on occasion in groups they take up the road when you see idiots like that bloke in the white van in Keith's clip. Some of the roads around here are a bit narrow and there is a tendency for some irate red faced farmer or Toff in a Chelsea tractor to just squeeze past a long line of cyclists who are tucked into the side of the road, then you meet another Chelsea tractor or worse a real one coming the other way before the first one has got past and then you have a real problem. I dont think they are being bloody minded, just protecting themselves as a group. I find that once they are on a straight they will thin out so you can get past safely.

A lot are insured these days but as for tax. Nobody pays road tax anymore anyway and I suspect looking at the price of some of these push bikes they are all tax payers anyway.

Maybe the hooligans are in the towns I dunno but they aint out in the Dales. (well apart from me)


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

fatbuddha said:


> if you wish to be enlightened about the problem that many cyclists face from motorists then take a look at (or subscribe to) road.cc - a cycling website. it runs a "Near miss of the day" video which is a daily collection of videos taken by cyclists (usually with a headcam) of them being close passed/knocked off by drivers.
> 
> to save you time - here's a search link to a series of them - http://road.cc/search/near miss of the day
> 
> I'm no way defending or condoning the antics of the idiot cyclists who give us a bad name, *but I just don't understand why motorists "think" we are all the same. we are not.*




Fats, weather it is football, boxing, boy racers ect the small minority dictate what the public think of them. 200 yobs have a punchup at a football match, the other 40000 are also branded yobs.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Motorhomers. They all empty their loos on the beach, leave rubbish etc etc. Just sayin


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I am a cyclists have a motorbike and a motorhome. So I see it from all sides. 

Today I just came back from doing the NC500 during my trip I can safely say I saw lots of cyclists, motorbikes, people in motorhomes and people towing caravans with a death wish. But I would say it is cyclists who seem to be involved in more incidents than all the groups combined. 

Yesterday as I was going south a group of cyclists were going up a long steep incline on a twisty road 3 abreast heading North. A long queue of traffic was tailing back about 2 miles long had built up behind them and even though there were lay byes where they could have pulled in and let the faster moving traffic passed, they just carried on regardless. 

Also came back minus a wing mirror as a HGV decided they wanted to drive on the white line even though they had lots of room to mover over.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

But most of them don't have a bell to ring


----------

